# Eureka Mignon rivals?



## milko (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi all. I have a Very Small kitchen. Even having an espresso machine and grinder is pushing it in terms of 'what will be allowed'. That said, I had a Gaggia Coffee Deluxe (now in the shed awaiting a new owner) and a Dualit 75002 grinder and they've been established long enough. Anyway, got myself a Rancilio Silvia v4 and was all set to grab a Rocky to go with it but now I have doubts about the wisdom of that latter part. So now of course I'm looking at spending much more money (without being in any way pro about this). So it shall ever be.

Still, space-saving is very much a virtue. This has led me to the Eureka Mignon mk2. I see a lot of comments along the lines of "or get a used Super Jolly" or something which would be brilliant but there's no way it's gonna fit, ever. So, are there any similarly compact rivals? I was also considering the Baratza Vario but it's a fair whack more money again and a bit bigger and I'm not sure I'm really drawn to those electronic controls anyway.

Other things in my head so far - Baratza Precisio and Sage Smart Grinder Pro. Which I think are a step back down from the Mignon? Thanks for reading.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

The Mignon is better than the Sage. I bought a Sage and returned it as it seemed to struggle on power and was too plasticky. The mignon is good value and is not compromised by its small size. There are similar sized grinders for around the £200 mark (new) but the mignon is worth the extra. It is also fairly quiet and very easy to clean with no redialling when put back together.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Hand grinder?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Compak K3?

If small footprint is what you are after the Mignon delivers. Not sure how in the cup results compare to the K3.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The only thing wrong with the Mignon is burr size, which is why people suggest the SJ. That said, there are many contented Mignon owners around who every time they pull a shot, do not say, wish I had bought an SJ......


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Apart from a hand grinder I can't think of anything off the top of my head that would be smaller than a Mignon, with the same level of 'wife acceptance factor' and grind quality. It might seem expensive for the size of burr if bought new, but as an overall proposition the size, looks and quality are why it gets recommended to almost everyone for whom space and maybe appearance is a major factor. Most of the grinders that beat it are considerably larger and/or more industrial looking.

That said, I sometimes think the space issue is overdone - the true footprint of even a Ceado E37s is the same as a sheet of A4 paper and it's not that tall. My kitchen is small enough that I can touch both walls at the same time and not much longer in the other dimension. But I suppose a Mignon is also small and light enough to be easily picked up and put in a cupboard.


----------



## milko (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks all, that's helpful. My kitchen sounds as small as yours, hotmetal, but I also have the issue that the side of the room its on is low-ceilinged as there's an angle through the room where the grinder will go. I guess I could go as high as 42cm and get away with it, if the footprint remained roughly A4-sized. Apparently your E37s (looks v nice) is 54cm tall and I'm not sure I can see that working. Maybe if I pull it forwards away from the wall a bit, but then it'll be encroaching into the worktop too far I think.

*Oh lord I'm going to end up building paper models at this rate! *









I think I can talk myself out of it actually, the e37s is going to be out of my price range by a distance this time around.

I would be interested in a Compak K3/Mignon comparison. Seems like they each have happy users but not many have tried both and picked a winner. So I guess I'd also be interested if anyone knows of a bargain in either case! (actually, I think I can discount the K3 on size too, unfortunately. It's doable, but uncomfortably so. I might as well just get the Mignon bought.

Oh yeah, sorry, people also mentioned hand grinders. I don't think I fancy it, used to have one years ago and the effort required was not something I enjoyed. I suppose things are no doubt better than the one I had but even so. I need my fresh espresso first thing in the morning before I get exercise!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

milko said:


> I would be interested in a Compak K3/Mignon comparison. Seems like they each have happy users but not many have tried both and picked a winner. So I guess I'd also be interested if anyone knows of a bargain in either case!


I've tried both and I think the Compak K3 a good grinder. it's more than the Mignon, but I think you get the extra value for the extra money. The burrs were great quality and it even managed to work OK with the Vesuvius and a lot of cheaper grinders won't on a long preinfusion setting. It's a little bit larger, but not exactly big. Grind quality is very good for the class of grinder. It's not as easy as the Mignon to open and clean, but it's not exactly hard, especially if you leave the limiting set screw out once you put it back together.

I did do an engineering review of the grinder, but BB probably forgot to publish it....there were no major problems, so no sinister reasons, I think they just forgot.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

milko said:


> Apparently your E37s (looks v nice) is 54cm tall and I'm not sure I can see that working. Maybe if I pull it forwards away from the wall a bit, but then it'll be encroaching into the worktop too far I think.


The short hopper makes it only 43.5cm: https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/ceado-e37s-grinder-with-83mm-flat-burrs-short-hopper.html


----------



## milko (Mar 6, 2016)

Haha, wow. A 435mm version of the e37, just to make this harder. But that's a grand where I'm looking at £250-£300 otherwise. I think I'll have to pass on it, this year at least.

I think even the K3 is going to push it a bit far in the size stakes unless I can get a shorter hopper going - but it looks dinky already. Tempted though, it's available in Germany for £250 inc shipping. Hard to ignore! Time to build that model.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Just read the OP (I read posts in random order). Super Jolly is usually ran without the hopper at home environment, which brings the height to 35cm: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?14346-Dimensions-of-Mazzer-Super-Jolly . So that would fit, too... And it's a lot cheaper if bought second hand (not sure what it is like in Germany regarding used SJs though).


----------



## milko (Mar 6, 2016)

Oh don't get me wrong, I'm in the UK. But (while we're still in the EU at least), it might be worth the hassle of importing from Germany if it saves me £70 on the deal. I'll keep an eye on the SJ second hand things too but I still think overall it's bigger than I'm gonna get away with in there.


----------



## milko (Mar 6, 2016)

Hang on. The Compak K3 is 495mm tall on most sites, but according to the manufacturer that's with the large hopper installed. With the mini one that all the photos appear to show, it's 420mm. Confused! But I think I'm right that it'll be 420mm and I can order the thing cheerfully.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Ah, I see. I am lucky enough to be able to look for a flat before buying a machine!

The joys of moving the flat... Moved to the UK 4 years ago and lived in 3 flats already. Will be moving again...


----------



## milko (Mar 6, 2016)

oh NO. I see if I take off the front tray thing as well, the SJ is arguably quite a dainty little thing after all. Argh!

K3 Touch - £250 import from Germany

Mignon - £280 from Bella Barista

Super Jolly - £250ish second hand and some more learning to get through.

I think I'll end up sleeping on this one another night or two yet. My current leaning is to the K3 - this is gonna make 1-2 espressos a day only, and I don't really have time for a project, which most of the SJs seem to be at this price. I assume I'd want to make it doserless and service it and all that, which is kinda appealing but I have so little free time for the foreseeable, and what I do have I intend to spend mountain-biking


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

New Compak E5 that's being released soon? (not sure on price though - just saw some photos floating around on fb and instagram)


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

It's worth bearing in mind if the grinder develops a fault you may need to ship it back to Germany for repair (your contract is with the retailer, 'warranties' aside).

Not sure if any of the UK Compak dealers could get you one with a short hopper for a good price? I think foundry had some in the classifieds a couple of months back but they sold


----------



## Angelique Noire (Feb 12, 2015)

I'll preface this by saying I am no expert by any stretch of the imagination but maybe check out the Macap range.

I recently upgraded to a Macap M2M from a Breville Smart Grinder Pro less than a month ago and I am thrilled with it. It is reasonably small, I too have limited space, and has plenty of grunt.

It doesn't look anything flash, rather unassuming really, but I think it is quite a cracking little grinder.


----------



## decob (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm in the same boat as the OP. Currently weighing up options, but down to the K3 & Mignon.

Budget about €400 /£300ish. But someone local here selling a SJ for for €500 - which personally think is way too much for something that'd i'd only used 2/3 times a day... Ideally want something on demand / doserless.

But that little voice in the back of my head keeps say... "but it's a super jolly!!"


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Angelique Noire said:


> I'll preface this by saying I am no expert by any stretch of the imagination but maybe check out the Macap range.
> 
> I recently upgraded to a Macap M2M from a Breville Smart Grinder Pro less than a month ago and I am thrilled with it. It is reasonably small, I too have limited space, and has plenty of grunt.
> 
> It doesn't look anything flash, rather unassuming really, but I think it is quite a cracking little grinder.


Just had a look at the Macap M2M,, looks nice and the height is fine for under most cupboards but its a *stepped grinder. *



*
*I believe its preferable to have stepless for espresso


----------



## milko (Mar 6, 2016)

Yeah, for me it's no doubt a good enough grinder but I'm not adding it to my shortlist.

I can't actually find many UK stockists of the Compak so far, and while I'd love to use Bella Barista again I can't see past that £70 saving by buying in Germany. Actually, it's slightly more than that once I factor BB's shipping. £250 against £325 for the same product is nuts even if I do have to change a plug and cover my own postage if I need to send it back on warranty.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Gonna try and summon @foundrycoffeeroasters.com . Lee's handle on this forum is... Long! He should be able to get a K3 for ya.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

milko said:


> Yeah, for me it's no doubt a good enough grinder but I'm not adding it to my shortlist.
> 
> I can't actually find many UK stockists of the Compak so far, and while I'd love to use Bella Barista again I can't see past that £70 saving by buying in Germany. Actually, it's slightly more than that once I factor BB's shipping. £250 against £325 for the same product is nuts even if I do have to change a plug and cover my own postage if I need to send it back on warranty.


Also try Frank at Ferrari espresso in Wales. Good guy.


----------



## milko (Mar 6, 2016)

I've thrown a speculative friendly and polite email to Bella Barista as well so we'll see what they can come back with. Pretty sure I saw @foundrycoffeeroasters.com when selling those bargain K3 on here earlier did say it wasn't one they actually stocked, but if they can help too then I'm all eyes 'n ears.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello, we don't have any plans to stock this particular model I'm afraid. We did have a couple to sell as they were ordered for a customer that went bust!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The Fracino K3 is basically a rebadged Compak and I can get you a great deal on one of those! Let me know which variant you were after (doser, on demand) and I'll let you have a Forum price for one! Can also do a good price on a Macap M2D! Andy


----------



## milko (Mar 6, 2016)

No worries @foundrycoffeeroasters.com I suspected as much. Looks like what you do stock is a bit out of my current range.

@coffeebean interesting! I was looking at the on demand Compak K3, with the small (275g) hopper. Does that work in Fracino? Interested if you can do it, sure. Thanks also!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Will have to check hopper size for you tomorrow but the K3 touch in silver would be £300 delivered for Forum members


----------

